# switching to Vodafone Broadband Max from UPC



## telco (8 Apr 2014)

Fed up paying crazy fees to UPC , currently paying approx. €85 a month for BB, TV and home phone ( we don't use) then got a letter to say they are increasing it ! I rang customer loyalty they offered me a crap deal ( more minutes on the phone , slightly cheaper rate per month ) and wanted to lock me in for a year. Decided to go for saorview & free to air route and have prices for that. The BB speed looks like we will suffer with VF ,as I don't believe we have fibre out our way yet ( Co Meath), sales rep tells me speed up to 24 MB per second , when fibre is available it will increase to 70MB per second. We are not very heavy users , kids use tablets for u tube/apps we use laptop/ipad for browsing etc . Do you think the Vodafone simply BB max will suffice ? ( we can upgrade to fibre at no extra cost when its available in the area)


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2014)

What did you decide in the end. I'd doubt any other BB other then fibre would come close to UPC speeds. But dealing with them and their billing is a nightmare. Not the mention the Horror of the Horizon box.


----------



## Guns N Roses (16 Apr 2014)

IMO fibre speed of 50Mbs + are not necessary for the majority of home users. We have 12Mbs broadband which is more than satisfactory for our needs. We use the internet and download movies & music regularly.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2014)

For Downloading, speed isn't really an issue. 

Its streaming and multiple users all at the same time, where speed is an issue.


----------



## telco (28 Apr 2014)

I have just informed UPC of cancellation of service , will go with VF for now , until the kids the bigger and start streaming I am hoping it will suffice till then, thanks


----------

